# Cashew live edge table



## Texasstate (Aug 4, 2018)

Cashew live edge slab coffee table 

36x25x17

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2018)

Sweet table! never seen cashew wood before, nice looking stuff....


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2018)

Sweet! Must’ve been a big tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! Must’ve been a big tree.


I was thinking the same thing. Very cool board to just look at, nicely done.


----------

